# The dead musician thread.



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pay your respects by posting a video, link or share words of an artist or a band member that has moved you. 
It doesn't matter what kind of music you like. If it moved you, then it worked.
[video=youtube;EI9TS4O5Ww4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9TS4O5Ww4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;8HcXcYlF3_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HcXcYlF3_0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;SfrngGUr_j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfrngGUr_j8[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spark up, close your eyes and enjoy...
[video=youtube;sqzZUJN-jfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqzZUJN-jfI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;vOyFE-1LAI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOyFE-1LAI0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;fFAY5i4BJoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFAY5i4BJoM&feature=related[/video]


Many more to come...


----------



## Steve French (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ofBXGyLtQ58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofBXGyLtQ58[/video]

[video=youtube;-_6EP6Pt9Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_6EP6Pt9Ds[/video]

[video=youtube;j3CKsCmqk5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3CKsCmqk5w[/video]


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;z-3ecGiY02E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-3ecGiY02E[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;g2pMFj5LNuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2pMFj5LNuM[/video]

Vox/Guitar dude died in the Tsunami in Thailand...


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 25, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> [video=youtube;g2pMFj5LNuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2pMFj5LNuM[/video]
> 
> Vox/Guitar dude died in the Tsunami in Thailand...


Good song. Good band.

R.I.P Mieszko.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> [video=youtube;g2pMFj5LNuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2pMFj5LNuM[/video]
> 
> Vox/Guitar dude died in the Tsunami in Thailand...


What a fucked way to go.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 25, 2011)

The reason a bought a guitar

[video=youtube;UVJKlOkrgt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVJKlOkrgt0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> [video=youtube;z-3ecGiY02E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-3ecGiY02E[/video]


Damn I forgot Gary Moore just died this year. Phil Lynott was the man.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;3MCHI23FTP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MCHI23FTP8[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 25, 2011)

Brad R.I.P.

[video=youtube;AEYN5w4T_aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYN5w4T_aM[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah that's pretty tragic that he didn't even get to appreciate his success because they blew up after his death. I played with them before in the 90's. Bradley was a cool dude.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hell yeah! Boston at the Long Beach Arena. I remember this show.
[video=youtube;wHrKX0w-8b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHrKX0w-8b8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;b-wgIht3roA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-wgIht3roA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1q7Mx_FLcY

RIP Little Amy Winehouse


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;V-_NMAllsJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-_NMAllsJc[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Nov 27, 2011)

RIP Guru. My favorite MC

[video=youtube;ONI5oKipACI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONI5oKipACI[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;JgWQ1erBnMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgWQ1erBnMo[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;E2VCwBzGdPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;sL9iuAd93B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL9iuAd93B8[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;3kSaXAn3ej0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kSaXAn3ej0[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;X19BRJ2zwY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X19BRJ2zwY8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;apaTnN210qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apaTnN210qw[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

A Canadian gem
[video=youtube;LovwTqeibPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LovwTqeibPE[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;cQTQbLV9vo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQTQbLV9vo8[/video]


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 20, 2011)

Dimebag Darrel
John Denver
Ron Hardy
Layne Staley


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;vabnZ9-ex7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;7m7njvwB-Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7njvwB-Ks&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

i like the close ups RIP Dime


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;V3mcFG0ou4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3mcFG0ou4A[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ah, good old El Duce.
Trains and alcohol don't mix. 
The worlds best rape rock band.
[video=youtube;W05BFxv9IMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W05BFxv9IMs[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Elvis. I like fat elvis.
[video=youtube;Fzu41ndkUpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzu41ndkUpE[/video]


----------



## Druzil (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;n6P0SitRwy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


[video=youtube;aGmAmJFUvzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGmAmJFUvzM[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;gmsrO8xpe-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmsrO8xpe-w[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;fF0LLfm2bns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF0LLfm2bns[/video]

[video=youtube;DgqVuMj3Y4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgqVuMj3Y4U[/video]

Alan Wilson 1943-1970. Another member of the 27 club.


----------



## Beazy88 (Jan 11, 2012)

The Man,the Myth,the Legend! That is crazy ass GG.Allin! "Explicit Content for all who are sensitive lol."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E496MSz4keU&list=PLEB5E6DA81137F2DE&index=70&feature=plpp_video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOC31UruPwE&list=PLEB5E6DA81137F2DE&index=50&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Beazy88 (Jan 11, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Ah, good old El Duce.
> Trains and alcohol don't mix.
> The worlds best rape rock band.
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 10, 2012)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;fF0LLfm2bns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF0LLfm2bns[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;DgqVuMj3Y4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgqVuMj3Y4U[/video]
> 
> Alan Wilson 1943-1970. Another member of the 27 club.


I love it.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q6JRttxTBC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6JRttxTBC8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

[video=youtube;SMznNlfLXP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMznNlfLXP4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Feb 10, 2012)

love the bass part of this song, and of course the lyrics.
[video=youtube;mpGN0RWdJ9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpGN0RWdJ9c[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;hNVmV3KtrSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNVmV3KtrSc[/video]

[video=youtube;vvRkJzVQBP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvRkJzVQBP0&amp;feature=related[/video]

Dave Alexander 1947-1975. Original bassist of the Stooges, and yet another member of the 27 club.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;oXc_z5x5oQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXc_z5x5oQY[/video]
I feel so inar, inar, inar, inar, inar, inar, inar, inar-ticulate!


----------



## Steve French (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;5n8cxvzol3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n8cxvzol3E[/video]

Davey Graham. Lasted longer than most. 1940-2008.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;UqGTa50piuw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqGTa50piuw[/video]
pigpen.. 1945-1973 
jerry... 1942-1995


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;7KpxOmksHrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KpxOmksHrY[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP Seagram

[video=youtube;zma4oSCk_5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zma4oSCk_5Q[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP Cougnut
[video=youtube;y3vfpM3r0Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3vfpM3r0Sw[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP Woodie

[video=youtube;K4UnRBYyy0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4UnRBYyy0Y[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ryu-iQDI8oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryu-iQDI8oU[/video]

john baker and layne rip


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;NfrhLEQ8c9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfrhLEQ8c9c[/video]

mia zapata


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;k7CPIXnaeeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7CPIXnaeeQ[/video]

andy


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;kcsEop0NPGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcsEop0NPGM[/video]


duuuhhhh


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP Joe....

[video=youtube;YcOpZhQ7MEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcOpZhQ7MEM&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 15, 2012)

....and Johnny, and Waylon.

Too many to list.

[video=youtube;uw1bHaUk1CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;ru3gH27Fn6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru3gH27Fn6E[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Rdf9gxp-_4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdf9gxp-_4A[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Aug 19, 2012)

If you don't like Ian Curtis then screw you. I heard he faked his own death because he wrote that song about a child who was resuressected....That was in Scotland, hella good rights they have there.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 18, 2013)

Clive Burr was always one of my favorite drummers. It sucks he had to quit Maiden in their heyday because of MS. 
[video=youtube_share;AZvqZhskVPE]http://youtu.be/AZvqZhskVPE?t=2m54s[/video]


----------

